# MN Crappies



## djleye

Anyone catching any MN crappies yet??? I don't expect a lake or anything, Just wondering if they have stareted yet.


----------



## MossyMO

I would like to know the same for the Crappie run at Maple Lake, has it started yet? Anyone know where the water temperature is at for Maple Lake?


----------



## Madison

Fished Minnetonka last night, hammered em!! probably caught 50 All in the 8-10" range, not huge but fun on the ultralight.
Northern lakes are usually behind week or two..
madison


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Fished Loon Lake this past weekend for Crappie. Fish where in shallow but not much in size. Most fish where males as the females have not moved in to spawn as of yet.


----------



## goose killer

The crappies have started. I am going to go fish them this weekend I will report what I got.


----------



## goose killer

I caught some crappies and sunnies this weekend. I was mostly fishing for northerns.


----------



## goose killer

I was out fishing crappies on friday night. My cousin, uncle and I caught 25 crappies and 10 blue gills. Some of the crappies were over 13 inches. We caught a lot of small bluegills and crappies too.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Went crappie fishing yesterday, in the rain. Managed to catch around 30 or so. All about 10".

I still need to find some GOOD rain gear.


----------



## smalls

BA, the best raingear I have found is Helly Hansen rubber. Doesn't breathe like the expensive stuff, but it keeps ya dry.

And I caught a couple of craps and sunnies last night on my secret pond..


----------



## Shu

Water temp has been between 59-62 in central MN where I've fished. I think the next 2 weeks will be pretty good. Water temps should be mid 60s in a couple of days.


----------



## Brad Anderson

thanks for the info smalls. Can I find this "Helly Hansen" raingear anywhere, or is it tough to find. Also how much $$$ are we talking bout.


----------



## djleye

I was on Big Cormorant on Friday after work and my depth finder, which is usually pretty accurate, said, 57.6 degrees. Hopefully the weather holds this weekand fishing should pick up!!


----------



## mallard

DJ,The lakes NE of you are 55 right now.The crappies I have been fishing have moved out of the bays.Hopefully the lakes get up to 60-65 to turn on the walleyes.Nothing like the crank bite at night.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Went crappie fishing in the Pelican area again this weekend. The fish are FINALLY starting to show up.


----------



## goose killer

I was out last friday and caught 21 crappies. I was with my two uncles. Some that we caught were over 14 inches.


----------



## Brad Anderson

A crappie over 14" is a really nice fish.

Where I fish in the spring, it isn't uncommon to catch 100-150 crappies in a couple of hours. The only problem is that they are all about 10-11". We rarely keep any for the pan. It is one of those heavenly places that we try to preserve for the future. This lake is proof CR does work.

I have yet to see a spawning bed. Although they must be really close.


----------



## Jpg

been trying to find a good place for crappies whats the best lake to find them at?


----------



## Quackkills9

ask your local bait shops where people are catching panfish.


----------



## goose killer

A good lake to try would be sally.


----------



## Field Hunter

Start a new thread...I read the whole thing until I got to June and saw that I was reading 2004 reports. Here I thought RG had gotten into the crappies before me.


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Fished last weekend and between me and my dad we caught 17 crappies all of which were over 12 inches we also caught lots of bass. This was in northern 'Sconsin, and hopefully this weekend will be better!


----------



## crappieslayer08

Went out last night. 5/24/05. About 73-48*F. mostly cloudy and a few sprinkles here and there. they were in close on the beds already, hasnt really been warm enough to spawn. the ones we caught still had spawn in them so we let most of them go just kept the big ones (13 inchers)  not bad for just off shore. we didnt take out the boat just yet been doin pretty well off shore. Ended up with 16.

If it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then its a goner.


----------



## BROWNDOG

No offence crappie slayer but I think youd be better off if you would let the BIG ones go and keep the smaller males or males in general. The males will be the black ones during the spawn.


----------

